# Milan Honda: l'idea è prenderlo a Gennaio a parametro zero



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

Secondo Tuttosport, torna l'idea del giapponese Honda. Il giocatore del CSKA Mosca può giocare da trequartista o attaccante esterno e sarebbe un buon colpo anche sotto il profilo del marketing. Oltre a questo, il quotidiano di Torino fa anche il nome di Thiago Alcantara, in scadenza nel 2015, può essere preso a 18 milioni.


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2013)

dai raga non le postiamo più le notizie di Honda, sono 5 anni che ad ogni sessione di mercato ripropongono sta frottola.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2013)

E' un buonissimo giocare, anche se io sono restio a prendere calciatori orientali, per semplici motivi di adattamento e di durata nel club.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Maggio 2013)

Che modello? A me piace molto la Civic. 

Se dovessimo prenderlo è molto probabile che lo facciano per una pura e semplice questione di marketing.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> dai raga non le postiamo più le notizie di Honda, sono 5 anni che ad ogni sessione di mercato ripropongono sta frottola.



Se non posto news, il boss mi caccia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Tuttosport.


----------



## runner (25 Maggio 2013)

ci diamo al motociclismo?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2013)

Il mio sogno per questo mercato sono i fratelli Alcantara


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Maggio 2013)

bhè a parte il personaggio è un buon giocatore,sarebbe il benvenuto


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Maggio 2013)

Honda  

E' un mio pallino, secondo me ci farebbe davvero comodo, abbiamo bisogno di qualità.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Maggio 2013)

Sarebbe un bel colpo.E' un gran bel giocatore,ha molta qualità.


----------



## The P (25 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non posto news, il boss mi caccia



Ahahah [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] era una proposta per tutti gli utenti, non mi riferivo a te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non posto news, il boss mi caccia


Sei un dead mod walking


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2013)

Una società con le palle un giocatore "quasi" sul mercato come Alcantara lo starebbe trattando già da un pezzo, siamo pur sempre il Milan.


----------



## Dexter (25 Maggio 2013)

giocatore discreto,ma non ci spenderei più di una decina di milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

*Pedullà conferma i contatti con Honda.*


----------



## Naruto98 (25 Maggio 2013)

il nostro kagawa


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Maggio 2013)

*Dg Cska Mosca:"Ci sono ottimi rapporti tra la nostra società e il Milan, ma non ho mai parlato con i dirigenti rossoneri di Honda."*


----------



## Graxx (25 Maggio 2013)

scadenza contratto gennaio 2014...potrebbe arrivare per poco...quasi 27 anni...ha qualità importanti...a certe cifre lo prenderei...certo riuscissimo a cedere boa per 15 prendiamo questo a 5 o 6 gli altri soldi con quelli di robinho li investiamo in altre parti del campo...non male...


----------



## robs91 (26 Maggio 2013)

Secondo Pedullà pare che sia vero l'interesse per il giapponese, visto anche il contratto in scadenza nel 2014.


----------



## _ET_ (26 Maggio 2013)

dinamismo e qualità.perfetto per il gioco di allegri...finalmente forse un pò di luce.


----------



## Dexter (26 Maggio 2013)

*Milan: accelerata per Honda. Confermati i contatti. Il giapponese ha il contratto in scadenza nel Gennaio 2014 e potrebbe arrivare per una cifra ragionevole. Attualmente percepisce un contratto da 1.3 milioni a stagione.*


----------



## Albijol (26 Maggio 2013)

Buonissimo giocatore, tecnico, mancino. Per me ok. Certo non è un campione e non ha margini di miglioramento ma rispetto ai Muntari, Nocerino e allo stesso Boateng siamo anni luce avanti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Milan: accelerata per Honda. Confermati i contatti. Il giapponese ha il contratto in scadenza nel Gennaio 2014 e potrebbe arrivare per una cifra ragionevole. Attualmente percepisce un contratto da 1.3 milioni a stagione.*



questo prende quanto traorè


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2013)

E fu così che finirono i posti per gli extracomunitari.



Però va be, se si tratta di una cifra inferiore a 5 milioni...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Domanda, secondo voi può giocare a destra nel tridente ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2013)

Dove giocherebbe? Mezz'ala? Son rimasto che è un trequartista.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2013)

Saponara- Monto- Honda

Già un pò meglio del trio macelleria....


----------



## Dexter (26 Maggio 2013)

per me può giocare ovunque in attacco. mezzala non ce lo vedo,ma è pur sempre un giapponese,può fare tutto


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2013)

Acquisto utile soprattutto per il marketing.
Giocatore che può giocare in tutti e 3 i ruoli della trequarti: esterno sinistro, trequartista o esterno destro. E' il giocatore giusto, per caratteristiche, per sostituire Robinho. Ma preferirei altri nomi.
Ha qualche problema nel gioco di squadra.
Ma comunque va bene.... al posto di Robinho va bene anche mia zia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Saponara- Monto- Honda
> 
> Già un pò meglio del trio macelleria....



hai messo 2 trequartisti a centrocampo  Manco Zeman....

Honda non va assolutamente bene a centrocampo. 

p.s. non esiste squadra che gioca senza un incontrista.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2013)

si potrebbe optare per il 4-2-3-1 e metterlo trequartista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2013)

Honda sarebbe un ulteriore indizio per il 4-2-3-1.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2013)

Non credo. Abbiamo semplicemente rimpiazzato Robinho. Non vedo nessuna rivoluzione tattica nel possibile acquisto di Honda.
Saponara va ad aggiungersi alla rosa degli attaccanti al posto di Bojan. 

Se vendono Boateng prendono un altro al suo posto. Semplice e lineare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Maggio 2013)

pero passare al 4-2-3-1 sarebbe una mossa intelligente visto che saponara è esploso in quel ruolo e che ad oggi non abbiamo ancora la mezz'ala tecnica e il centrale di centrocampo con intelligenza tattica


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> pero passare al 4-2-3-1 sarebbe una mossa intelligente visto che saponara è esploso in quel ruolo e che ad oggi non abbiamo ancora la mezz'ala tecnica e il centrale di centrocampo con intelligenza tattica



bha. La squadra ha trovato solidità col 4-3-3. Passando ai 2 centrocampisti dovresti fare un acquistone pazzesco a centrocampo: un giocatore dinamico e completo da affiancare a Montolivo. Molto più semplice, secondo me, inserire una mezzala tecnica. 
Saponara comunque è esploso in un 4-3-1-2, con relativamente pochi compiti di copertura (tutto il lavoro sporco lo fanno Moro e Valdifiori). Nel 4-2-3-1 dovrebbe essere il primo a rientrare e coprire.

Saponara è il sostituto di Krkic. Ha comunque tutta la preparazione da sfruttare.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (26 Maggio 2013)

Ma Honda non è centrocampista?


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2013)

A cifre ragionevoli andrebbe bene 
E comunque mi piacerebbe vederlo a centrocampo,non ha l'atletismo per giocare ala destra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2013)

Ma guardate che è un centrocampista ...


----------



## _ET_ (26 Maggio 2013)

trequartista di ruolo ma giocatore duttile che sà fare entrambe le fasi.

visione di gioco abbinata ad un grande dinamismo.venisse lo proverei mezzala,con de jong e montolivo formerebbe a mio avviso un ottimo centrocampo,almeno in serie a.
all'occorrenza può fare in modo egregio sia l'ala destra sia quella sinistra(dove forse rende meglio)con predisposizione all'ultimo passaggio che a noi effettivamente manca...
senza dubbio un ottimo rinforzo.se le cifre sono quelle che si leggono tral'altro non comprometterebbe altri acquisti quindi ben venga


----------



## Brain84 (26 Maggio 2013)

Non sarebbe un acquisto per il quale mi strapperei i capelli, però è più che buono secondo me.


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2013)

un ottimo affare sia a livello tecnico che di marketing


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2013)

Se costa meno di 5 milioni va bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Maggio 2013)

Al CSKA faceva praticamente la seconda punta dietro a Necid quando esplose, ultimamente l'ho perso di vista


----------



## ROQ (26 Maggio 2013)

ma non è a parametro zero? nel caso sarebbe un rischio da correre, certo ci fotteremmo l'ultimo posto da extracom dopo Vergara.. pff


----------



## Snake (26 Maggio 2013)

prendere


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2013)

Beh si divertirà dato che gente con la cresta alla Guile, narcisisti alla Vega più Flamini che fa la mossa di Bison ci sono già nel Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> ma non è a parametro zero? nel caso sarebbe un rischio da correre, certo ci fotteremmo l'ultimo posto da extracom dopo Vergara.. pff



gli scade il contratto nel 2014


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2013)




----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2013)

Ma comprassero gente seria e lasciassero perdere naruto


----------



## Aphex (26 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;198786 ha scritto:


> gli scade il contratto nel 2014



In teoria il contratto scade il 31 Dicembre 2013 
Galliani a Capodanno che vola in russia


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, il giapponese *Honda *ha deciso di non accettare le offerte di rinnovo da parte del *Cska*. Vuole tentare una *nuova esperienza*. Il giocatore ha ricevuto tante proposte provenienti da diversi club, ma appena ha saputo dell'interesse del Milan nei suoi confronti ha espresso il *desiderio di vestire rossonero*. E spera di essere accontentato. Da Gennaio è libero, quindi arriverebbe a *parametro zero*.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, il giapponese *Honda *ha deciso di non accettare le offerte di rinnovo da parte del *Cska*. Vuole tentare una *nuova esperienza*. Il giocatore ha ricevuto tante proposte provenienti da diversi club, ma appena ha saputo dell'interesse del Milan nei suoi confronti ha espresso il *desiderio di vestire rossonero*. E spera di essere accontentato. Da Gennaio è libero, quindi arriverebbe a *parametro zero*.



Portare a casa, lo stipendio di sto qua te lo paghi davvero con gli sponsor secondo me, mediaticamente ha un bell'impatto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia a 0 questo è un colpo stile montolivo altrochè,qualità a ciufoli


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2013)

occhio che in scadenza ci va l'anno prossimo quindi se lo vuoi prendere quest'anno lo devi pagare e poi credo percepisca uno stipendio fuori budget


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, il giapponese *Honda *ha deciso di non accettare le offerte di rinnovo da parte del *Cska*. Vuole tentare una *nuova esperienza*. Il giocatore ha ricevuto tante proposte provenienti da diversi club, ma appena ha saputo dell'interesse del Milan nei suoi confronti ha espresso il *desiderio di vestire rossonero*. E spera di essere accontentato. Da Gennaio è libero, quindi arriverebbe a *parametro zero*.



Da prendere assolutamente, ha qualità e costa praticamente zero.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> occhio che in scadenza ci va l'anno prossimo quindi se lo vuoi prendere quest'anno lo devi pagare e poi credo percepisca uno stipendio fuori budget


Scade a dicembre il contratto con il CSKA.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2013)

Quindi si aspetta fino a gennaio prima di prendere uno che sappia dare due calci al pallone?


----------



## Dexter (3 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> occhio che in scadenza ci va l'anno prossimo quindi se lo vuoi prendere quest'anno lo devi pagare e poi credo percepisca uno stipendio fuori budget


guadagna 1.3 milioni a stagione,come traorè  ! e va in scadenza a dicembre,quindi credo che per qualche spicciolo ti cedono il cartellino a settembre...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2013)

ah quindi a 0? Allora si può fare.


----------



## The P (3 Giugno 2013)

Beh a zero e con un ingaggio contenuto cambia tutto. Sarebbe da prendere a quel punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2013)

*L'agente di Honda, Kees Ploegsma, è atteso in Italia nei prossimi giorni. *


----------



## Graxx (4 Giugno 2013)

bisogna vedere quanti extra possiamo ancora prendere..e cmq se davvero interessa mi sa che lo prendiamo gli ultimissimi giorni di mercato per poco o niente visto che il contratto scade a dicembre...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> bisogna vedere quanti extra possiamo ancora prendere..e cmq se davvero interessa mi sa che lo prendiamo gli ultimissimi giorni di mercato per poco o niente visto che il contratto scade a dicembre...


Se gli extra da poter prelevare fossero ancora 2, abbiamo un solo slot a disposizione(Vergara è extra).


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Giugno 2013)

Leggo da più parti che c'è l'accordo con il calciatore, a gennaio sarà del Milan
Anche prima se il CSKA decide di liberarlo per due spiccioli


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Giugno 2013)

E' un ottimo colpo, spero davvero che possa arrivare a gennaio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2013)

Possiamo prenderlo già in questa sessione, tanto il cska non puo chiedere tanto


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Giugno 2013)

Honda Poli Saponara e Cerci direi che un grande mercato visto ormai i tempi che corrono. Almeno eviteremo di vedere i falegnami. Non ne potevo più.


----------



## admin (4 Giugno 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Leggo da più parti che c'è l'accordo con il calciatore, a gennaio sarà del Milan
> Anche prima se il CSKA decide di liberarlo per due spiccioli



Anche Pedullà riporta la notizia che c'è l'idea *Honda* per *Gennaio* a *parametro zero*.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Giugno 2013)

Ho una marea di dubbi tattici su sto giocatore, non so davvero in che posizione potrebbe giocare da noi.



Portare a casa adesso però, a Gennaio è ridicolo dai.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho una marea di dubbi tattici su sto giocatore, non so davvero in che posizione potrebbe giocare da noi.
> 
> 
> 
> Portare a casa adesso però, a Gennaio è ridicolo dai.



Bisogna vedere che modulo si userà perché ho la netta sensazione che non useremo per forza il 4-3-3. Comunque lui è un trequartista ma può adattarsi a mezz'ala o esterno offensivo a sinistra quindi alla fine un posto glielo si trova


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2013)

Sarebbe preferibile prelevarlo adesso, però mi accontenterei anche di un arrivo a gennaio a parametro 0. Dubito siano dirottati sull'esterno Saponara e Honda, forse c'è la volontà di cambiare modulo?


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Giugno 2013)

A me Keisuke Honda sembra abbastanza forte, ha una capacità di verticalizzare incredibile, proprio quello che ci manca. Io spero che si possa prendere a settembre. Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Giugno 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano russo Izvestia il *Milan *è sempre sulle tracce di *Keisuke Honda.*


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2013)

Mi sa che l'idea è di prenderlo a gennaio a zero e poi venderlo a giugno... plusvalenzaaaa


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2013)

un altro boateng


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2013)

In questo momento della stagione meglio Honda di Yamaha


----------



## gabuz (11 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In questo momento della stagione meglio Honda di Yamaha


Meriteresti il ban per questa


----------



## prebozzio (11 Giugno 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Meriteresti il ban per questa


Le HRC vanno il doppio, non è colpa mia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In questo momento della stagione meglio Honda di Yamaha


Cambia spacciatore


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Giugno 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> un altro boateng



Beh no.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Sono sempre contrario ad acquistare giocatori orientali, per i loro evidenti problemi di adattamento e di longevità. C'è però da dire che sono giocatori che di fatto costano zero alla società o addirittura ti portano guadagno. Quindi visto che è a zero o quasi secondo me può essere una scommessa giusta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> In questo momento della stagione meglio Honda di Yamaha



ahhahahah

- - - Updated - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Sono sempre contrario ad acquistare giocatori orientali, per i loro evidenti problemi di adattamento e di *longevità.*



Hahahaha che fanno muoiono giovani ???


----------



## 2515 (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono sempre contrario ad acquistare giocatori orientali, per i loro evidenti problemi di adattamento e di longevità. C'è però da dire che sono giocatori che di fatto costano zero alla società o addirittura ti portano guadagno. Quindi visto che è a zero o quasi secondo me può essere una scommessa giusta.



bah dipende..conosco cinquatenni orientali che hanno la tenuta atletica di ventenni.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2013)

Tipo Boateng per dire...


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> bah dipende..conosco cinquatenni orientali che hanno la tenuta atletica di ventenni.



Non parlo di tenuta atletica, parlo del giorno in cui dicono basta. Perchè i soldi li hanno fatti, la popolarità pure, non hanno più voglia di rompersi i maroni. 

Nakata è il calciatore orientale più rappresentativo di sempre secondo me, a 29 anni ha appeso gli scarpini al chiodo. O Ahn tornato di corsa in patria.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non parlo di tenuta atletica, parlo del giorno in cui dicono basta. Perchè i soldi li hanno fatti, la popolarità pure, non hanno più voglia di rompersi i maroni.
> 
> Nakata è il calciatore orientale più rappresentativo di sempre secondo me, a 29 anni ha appeso gli scarpini al chiodo. O Ahn tornato di corsa in patria.



Molto meglio che trascinarsi in campo fino a 39 anni...


----------



## Serginho (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non parlo di tenuta atletica, parlo del giorno in cui dicono basta. Perchè i soldi li hanno fatti, la popolarità pure, non hanno più voglia di rompersi i maroni.
> 
> Nakata è il calciatore orientale più rappresentativo di sempre secondo me, a 29 anni ha appeso gli scarpini al chiodo. O Ahn tornato di corsa in patria.


Vabbè ma Nakata ha fatto una scelta di vita, in cui i soldi non c'entravano a nulla, ora va in giro per il mondo con uno zaino sulle spalle. Ahn è sempre stato scarso, parentesi del mondiale a parte. Diciamo che questi orientali non sono mai stati forti più che altro


----------



## Albijol (11 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma Nakata ha fatto una scelta di vita, in cui i soldi non c'entravano a nulla, ora va in giro per il mondo con uno zaino sulle spalle.



Quoto, vidi un'intervista con lui e Zaccheroni, Zac gli chiese perché avesse smesso così giovane, lui rispose che voleva girare il mondo.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma Nakata ha fatto una scelta di vita, in cui i soldi non c'entravano a nulla, ora va in giro per il mondo con uno zaino sulle spalle. Ahn è sempre stato scarso, parentesi del mondiale a parte. Diciamo che questi orientali non sono mai stati forti più che altro



Beh i soldi c'entrano eccome, se non li avesse fatti col picchio giri il mondo senza far nulla nella vita per prender soldi


----------



## The Ripper (11 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tipo Boateng per dire...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>



Me l'aspettavo

Non stavo mettendo in discussione Boateng, dico solo che sono due giocatori totalmente diversi per tipo di gioco, caratteristiche...

E' che qualcuno la pagina prima (scusate non mi ricordo chi) li ha paragonati...


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Me l'aspettavo
> 
> Non stavo mettendo in discussione Boateng, dico solo che sono due giocatori totalmente diversi per tipo di gioco, caratteristiche...
> 
> E' che qualcuno la pagina prima (scusate non mi ricordo chi) li ha paragonati...



io..lo so che sono diversi, fisicità sono simili forse boa un po di più, ma boa è più veloce mentre honda è più lento e più tecnico e comunque non mi piace, l'ho paragonato a boa per il semplice fatto della collocazione in campo, anche lui non si capisce se sia una mezzala o un trequartista


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Honda è molto più bravo nel giro palla, nell'assist, nella visione di gioco, tecnicamente. Boateng ha un altro tipo di fisicità, di capacità di inserimento. Uno è un fantasista, l'altro un'incursore.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io..lo so che sono diversi, fisicità sono simili forse boa un po di più, ma boa è più veloce mentre honda è più lento e più tecnico e comunque non mi piace, l'ho paragonato a boa per il semplice fatto della collocazione in campo, anche lui non si capisce se sia una mezzala o un trequartista



Scusa non mi ricordavo. Comunque ti ha risposto Jino, dal punto di vista tecnico sono diversi, dal punto di vista caratteriale credo anche conoscendo un pò i giapponesi...
Il ruolo credo che sia il trequartista, da altre parti non lo vedo.

Stiamo parlando del nulla comunque, non penso interessi...


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Scusa non mi ricordavo. Comunque ti ha risposto Jino, dal punto di vista tecnico sono diversi, dal punto di vista caratteriale credo anche conoscendo un pò i giapponesi...
> Il ruolo credo che sia il trequartista, da altre parti non lo vedo.
> 
> Stiamo parlando del nulla comunque, non penso interessi...



Comunque è alto 1,82, un gigante per un Giapponese.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque è alto 1,82, un gigante per un Giapponese.



Vedo ora facendo un giro su wiki, che zaccheroni ha detto che è un giapponese un pò diverso perchè ci mette anche forza fisica.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

Quello da prendere del CSKA è Dzagoev secondo me, quello si è bravo!


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quello da prendere del CSKA è Dzagoev secondo me, quello si è bravo!



concordo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Honda comunque non è da buttare. Ha anche una buona forza fisica, tecnicamente pure è molto bravo...


----------



## Serginho (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh i soldi c'entrano eccome, se non li avesse fatti col picchio giri il mondo senza far nulla nella vita per prender soldi



Si ma non è quello il motivo per cui ha lasciato il calcio, tutt'altro


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che *Honda è l'alternativa a Diamanti*. Il giapponese a Gennaio si libera a parametro zero, quindi se arrivasse subito l'indennizzo da versare al Cska non sarebbe affatto alto. Il *problema* è rappresentato dall'*ingaggio*: circa 6 milioni di euro a stagione. Ma se arrivasse potrebbe diventare anche un ottimo uomo marketing per l'oriente. Al momento, però, il candidato principale per il ruolo di trequartista resta ancora Alessandro Diamanti del Bologna.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Pedullà comunque possono arrivare entrambi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;207234 ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà comunque possono arrivare entrambi.



Frega nulla di questi giocatoretti; se vendono El Sha devono andare a prendere minimo Pastore.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Frega nulla di questi giocatoretti; se vendono El Sha devono andare a prendere minimo Pastore.



e chi la mette la palla in rete?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il *problema* è rappresentato dall'*ingaggio*: circa 6 milioni di euro a stagione.




Quaaantooo? 0_0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e chi la mette la palla in rete?


Tevez e Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Frega nulla di questi giocatoretti; se vendono El Sha devono andare a prendere minimo Pastore.



Giocatoretto??? Con i morti che abbiamo???


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quaaantooo? 0_0


prendeva 1.3 anni fa, come avevo scritto,peccato non avevo visto il rinnovo quadriennale da 6 netti


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> prendeva 1.3 anni fa, come avevo scritto,peccato non avevo visto il rinnovo quadriennale da 6 netti



Aspè,ma quando tempo fa gli hanno fatto il rinnovo?
Io ricordo che nel Gennaio 2012 stava andando alla Lazio,e all'epoca se non erro prendeva 2-3 milioni.


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2013)

Questo sarebbe il top player per il centrocampo?


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tevez e Balotelli.



.... e si ritorna ai problemi di quest'anno... 

Vedo che nessuno vuol vedere migliorare il Milan.


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe il top player per il centrocampo?



Quest'anno è capitato di giocare con Muntari, Ambrosini, Flamini e Nocerino prima riserva eh


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> prendeva 1.3 anni fa, come avevo scritto,peccato non avevo visto il rinnovo quadriennale da 6 netti



quindi ricoredavo bene avesse un ingaggio vicino ai 6 mil


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è capitato di giocare con Muntari, Ambrosini, Flamini e Nocerino prima riserva eh



Sì ma per questo non dobbiamo dare 6 milioni a un giocatorino giapponese.


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì ma per questo non dobbiamo dare 6 milioni a un giocatorino giapponese.



I sei milioni all'anno (sempre che la cifra sia vera) scadono a dicembre, nessun club tranne i russi potrebbe pagare quella cifra al buon Honda. Ma lui ha già detto che vuole andarsene quindi...3 milioni e passa la paura.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2013)

Non sarebbe in scadenza se avesse rinnovato, a me risulta ancora 1,3-1,5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .... e si ritorna ai problemi di quest'anno...
> 
> Vedo che nessuno vuol vedere migliorare il Milan.


Quali problemi?


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2013)

Secondo quanto riportato da Pedullà, Keisuke *Honda ha scelto il Milan*. Arriverà a Gennaio a *parametro zero*. Ed arriverà a prescindere da Alessandro* Diamanti*.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Giugno 2013)

sarebbe ottimo!


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Aspè,ma quando tempo fa gli hanno fatto il rinnovo?
> Io ricordo che nel Gennaio 2012 stava andando alla Lazio,e all'epoca se non erro prendeva 2-3 milioni.


si parlava di 3 milioni all'epoca,ho controllato. 1,3 milioni li prendeva nella squadra precedente all'approdo al cska. i 6 milioni francamente non so da dove escano fuori,forse il suo è stato un contratto a salire (o è semplicemente una baggianata). poco importa comunque,da noi percepirà massimo sui 3 milioni credo.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2013)

a me a parametro zero non dispiacerebbe.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Giugno 2013)

buon giocatore,a zero o anche a pochi spiccioli incrementerebbe la qualità della nostro centrocampo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo, a zero è un grande affare. Giocatore dotato di buona tecnica, buona visione di gioco e un ottimo sinistro che fa male soprattutto sui calci piazzati.


----------



## Frikez (12 Giugno 2013)

A 0 è okay, ma serve una mezzala adesso..non possiamo avere Muntari o Flamini titolari.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2013)

Io continuo a non credere che Honda possa arrivare a 0. Ne parla solo Pedullà.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non credere che Honda possa arrivare a 0. *Ne parla solo Pedullà*.



dici niente  è uno dei migliori se non il migliore nel suo campo


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dici niente  è uno dei migliori se non il migliore nel suo campo



Nel post Nocerino sul Milan non ne ha più beccata una però


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> dici niente  è uno dei migliori se non il migliore nel suo campo



Ho seri dubbi a riguardo......


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Giugno 2013)

Con Honda avresti prima di tutto un grandissimo ritorno di immagine in oriente! Se lo prendi in scadenza meglio ancora
Se non pretende ingaggi folli, correrei questo rischio


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2013)

*Honda *intervistato dal giornale russo "Izvestia" confessa la sua voglia di cambiare squadra:"Il mio contratto con il Cska è ancora in essere per altri sei mesi, *ma sento che il mio tempo qui è finito *.Spero vivamente che questa estate possa *accadere esattamente ciò che vorrei".*


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Giugno 2013)

Compriamolo subito


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2013)

Da comprare


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Giugno 2013)

Sarà che tutto il giappone stasera ha giocato da dio, ma questo qua dietro le punte fa faville! Da prendere SUBITO, altro che diamanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2013)

da prendere subito!


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

Straordinario stasera,a zero sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Straordinario stasera,a zero sarebbe ottimo.



A zero?
Sì sì assolutamente!!


----------



## 2515 (20 Giugno 2013)

L'alternativa è boateng, questo al confronto è Savicevic.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Giugno 2013)

E noi invece cerchiamo Alino Diamanti


----------



## ROQ (20 Giugno 2013)

sempre detto, sopporterei questo modulo di [email protected]@, però magari dietro non teniamo de jonb-muntari...

non ci credo, si censura anche [email protected]@


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E noi invece cerchiamo Alino Diamanti



Che costa molto di più tra l'altro


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che costa molto di più tra l'altro



Vabbè ma adesso si parla di Alvarez...va a finire che tra due settimane rimpiangeremo pure Diamanti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Ieri uno dei migliori in campo con Kagawa.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2013)

fortissimo,da prendere al piu' presto


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Giugno 2013)

per i posti extra però si può prendere solo o lui o tevez.... perchè per l'ennesima volta abbiamo sprecato a cavolo un posto extracom.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2013)

mi chiedo perche' usiamo posti extra a random,siamo veramente tra le societa' piu' misteriose certe volte si fanno vaccate senza spiegazioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Ma se arriva Tevez poi Honda non può arrivare?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2013)

Fortissimo ieri sera


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma se arriva Tevez poi Honda non può arrivare?



no , perche a quanto pare vergara ha occupato un posto da extra


----------



## Butcher (20 Giugno 2013)

Fortissimo, è anche molto veloce


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2013)

ieri ha devastato la nostra difesa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> no , perche a quanto pare vergara ha occupato un posto da extra



Le solite Gallianate.


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2013)

non tutti i giorni si vedono chiellini e barzagli s****ati completamente..


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Giugno 2013)

Ieri devastante, poi è completo, fortissimo tecnicamente e fisicamente. Se non arrivasse Tevez, dentro lui tutta la vita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

mi piace...per me è da prendere subito


----------



## Jino (20 Giugno 2013)

Partiamo dal presupposto che giudicarlo ieri potrebbe essere poco corretto, per il semplice fatto che fisicamente ieri l'Italia non c'era. Ieri potrebbe esser sembrato un fenomeno, cosa che non è, rimane comunque un buonissimo giocatore.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Giugno 2013)

Non lo si scopre certo da ieri che ha delle qualità


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Giugno 2013)

che fosse un buon giocatore si sapeva...sarebbe una tipica operazione alla galliani,sia per il costo sia per la risonanza che il suo acquisto avrebbe nei paesi come cina,giappone etc...ma penso che difficilmente arriverà dal momento che credo che arrivi tevez


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Giugno 2013)

Si svincola a Gennaio: o arriva "alla Thiago Silva" o non arriva


----------



## Brain84 (20 Giugno 2013)

Io ci investirei anche quegli 8-10 mln per lui. Sempre meglio che buttarli per Diamanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io ci investirei anche quegli 8-10 mln per lui. Sempre meglio che buttarli per Diamanti



no vabbè con Diamanti almeno vai sicuro...è bravino e conosce il nostro Campionato


----------



## Brain84 (20 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no vabbè con Diamanti almeno vai sicuro...è bravino e conosce il nostro Campionato



Si ma se ti va male non prendi nulla dalla sua cessione. Honda è più giovane e se fa male da noi, almeno 4-5 milioni riesci a spillarli. Contanto che ha anche appeal internazionale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Si ma se ti va male non prendi nulla dalla sua cessione. Honda è più giovane e se fa male da noi, almeno 4-5 milioni riesci a spillarli. Contanto che ha anche appeal internazionale.



anche questo è vero...però tra i 2 io prenderei Diamanti


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> no , perche a quanto pare vergara ha occupato un posto da extra


No va beh allora sono dei c....


----------



## Dexter (20 Giugno 2013)

magari a gennaio Vergara parte e arriva lui,si può fare?


----------



## sion (20 Giugno 2013)

si a gennaio penso si possa fare..


----------



## Ale (20 Giugno 2013)

se prendiamo tevez non potremo prendere altri extracomunitari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> magari a gennaio Vergara parte e arriva lui,si può fare?



no


----------



## 2515 (20 Giugno 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Si ma se ti va male non prendi nulla dalla sua cessione. Honda è più giovane e se fa male da noi, almeno 4-5 milioni riesci a spillarli. Contanto che ha anche appeal internazionale.



bè ci fai un'operazione di marketing stratosferica, solo con quello ti rifai dei costi e ci guadagni pure. Honda non ha anche un passaporto comunitario?


----------



## ROQ (20 Giugno 2013)

se lo prendiamo a gennaio si può fare indipendentemente da vergare credo


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> se lo prendiamo a gennaio si può fare indipendentemente da vergare credo



Non credo. Si possono acquistare due extracomunitari dall'estero all'anno, a patto che ne cedi due all'estero (in prestito o definitivo).

Se compri Vergara e Tevez, devi aspettare l'anno prossimo.

Poi se quest'anno sono cambiate le regole non so...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Giugno 2013)

lo prenderei a occhi chiusi,anche alla "thiago silva" spieghi al ragazzo che vuoi puntare si di lui,ci metti 500.000 euro in più sul contratto e accetta,e un periodo di ambientamento senza giocare non può che fargli bene


----------



## Alex Keaton (20 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> se lo prendiamo a gennaio si può fare indipendentemente da vergare credo



No.

Comunque Vergara ancora il posto da extra finchè non si deposita il contratto non lo occupa


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Ci poniamo problemi inutili, basta far tesserare Vergara da altri e siamo ok , l'inter anni fa l'aveva fatto, non credo ci siano problemi ora.


----------



## Albijol (20 Giugno 2013)

Mi raccomando facciamo le stesse cavolata dell'anno scorso col mago Gabriel


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

Al limite,come detto da alcuni,lo si prende alla Thiago Silva,non possiamo farci puntualmente scappare i pochi parametro 0 non disgustosi sul mercato.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche questo è vero...però tra i 2 io prenderei Diamanti



Diamanti è vero che è già rodato in Serie A,ma Honda è più giovane,ha più esperienza internazionale (in Nazionale e in Champions) e può portare benefici economici dovuti al marketing.Tra Diamanti a 10 e Honda a 0 (ma anche a 4/5),onestamente non ho dubbi su chi scegliere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo arrivi a Gennaio, sarebbe davvero una figata


----------



## ROQ (20 Giugno 2013)

Tanto vergara farebbe la solita gestione allegriana marcendo in panchina mentre mexes zapata e bonera fanno cappelle di continuo... facciamolo giocare altrove


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Giugno 2013)

A queste cifre, MAGARI!
Non sarà di certo il fenomeno che sembrava ieri, ma è un buon giocatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Al limite,come detto da alcuni,lo si prende alla Thiago Silva,non possiamo farci puntualmente scappare i pochi parametro 0 non disgustosi sul mercato.
> 
> 
> 
> Diamanti è vero che è già rodato in Serie A,ma Honda è più giovane,ha più esperienza internazionale (in Nazionale e in Champions) e può portare benefici economici dovuti al marketing.Tra Diamanti a 10 e Honda a 0 (ma anche a 4/5),onestamente non ho dubbi su chi scegliere.



ambè se il costo è quello scelgo Honda pure io


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Giugno 2013)

*Oreste Cinquini che è nello staff tecnico della Russia e braccio destro di Capello :" Honda è già un giocatore del Milan, ormai. Su questo non c'è dubbio."*


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Oreste Cinquini che è nello staff tecnico della Russia e braccio destro di Capello :" Honda è già un giocatore del Milan, ormai. Su questo non c'è dubbio."*



Bene.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Giugno 2013)

A me Honda piace, ha una bella capacità di giocare in verticale, cosa che a noi manca terribilmente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Oreste Cinquini che è nello staff tecnico della Russia e braccio destro di Capello :" Honda è già un giocatore del Milan, ormai. Su questo non c'è dubbio."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Beh se lo dice sto qui ci credo


----------



## drama 84 (21 Giugno 2013)

Ma può giocare anche da seconda punta? (vicino a balotelli)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Oreste Cinquini che è nello staff tecnico della Russia e braccio destro di Capello :" Honda è già un giocatore del Milan, ormai. Su questo non c'è dubbio."*


Ma speriamo: Honda-Tevez-Balotelli ed El Sha può anche salutarci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo: Honda-Tevez-Balotelli ed El Sha può anche salutarci.



Se abbiamo già tesserato Vergara che è extra possiamo prendere solo uno tra Honda e Tevez, spero che Vergara non sia stato ancora ufficialmente tesserato, magari lo diamo al Genoa di turno per un anno.


----------



## runner (21 Giugno 2013)

ma si dai partiamo malaccio come sempre compromettendo il campionato poi a Gennaio arriva Tevez, Honda e se non stiamo attenti pure Valentino Rossi e pretendiamo di fare la volata scudetto.....


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo se arriva a parametro zero. D'altronde in un suo tweet di qualche giorno fa Umberto Gandini ha commentato le qualità di Honda in maniera molto lusinghiera.. quasi che fosse.. ehehe!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo: Honda-Tevez-Balotelli ed El Sha può anche salutarci.


Splè, non basta, io voglio che vengano reinvestiti i soldi della cessione di El Shaarawy.


----------



## Frikez (21 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Splè, non basta, io voglio che vengano reinvestiti i soldi della cessione di El Shaarawy.



Tevez, Alcantara, Honda, Ogbonna, Poli.

Okay?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tevez, Alcantara, Honda, Ogbonna, Poli.
> 
> Okay?


Grazie al piffero che mi va bene, dove si firma?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Splè, non basta, io voglio che vengano reinvestiti i soldi della cessione di El Shaarawy.


In Honda e Tevez non sarebbero reinvestiti?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In Honda e Tevez non sarebbero reinvestiti?


Honda a zero e Tevez a 10 milioni non mi bastano. 

Almeno deve arrivare Thiago Alcantara o Eriksen + un difensore centrale con i contro cocones.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Honda a zero e Tevez a 10 milioni non mi bastano.
> 
> Almeno deve arrivare Thiago Alcantara o Eriksen + un difensore centrale con i contro cocones.


Io direi Honda adesso, quindi pagato e Tevez sicuramente a più di dieci milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Honda a zero e Tevez a 10 milioni non mi bastano.
> 
> Almeno deve arrivare Thiago Alcantara o Eriksen + un difensore centrale con i contro cocones.



Più qualcosa di soldi ed una serata con Megan Fox. Va bene così???


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Più qualcosa di soldi ed una serata con Megan Fox. Va bene così???


Ban immediato per [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] 

Basta un semplice calcolino veloce veloce... 40 pippi ne incassi da El Sha, 12 li reinvesti per Tevez; poi vabbè qualcosa per Honda subito e ok... resta comunque qualcosa, lasciamo stare magari il difensore centrale, ma Thiago Alcantara ci sta alla grande (18 milioni).


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ban immediato per [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]
> 
> Basta un semplice calcolino veloce veloce... 40 pippi ne incassi da El Sha, 12 li reinvesti per Tevez; poi vabbè qualcosa per Honda subito e ok... resta comunque qualcosa, lasciamo stare magari il difensore centrale, ma Thiago Alcantara ci sta alla grande (18 milioni).



Non è così facile, non tutti i 40 mln sono utilizzabili per operazioni in entrata.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è così facile, non tutti i 40 mln sono utilizzabili per operazioni in entrata.


Il bilancio è in pareggio, ora che bisogna farci con la quota restante? La spesa all'Auchan per i nipoti di Silvio?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Giugno 2013)

*Marchetti* "*Honda* è un opportunità che il Milan deve cogliere".


----------



## Fabiuz90 (21 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Marchetti* "*Honda* è un opportunità che il Milan deve cogliere".


concordo...scadendo a gennaio con massimo 5 milioni lo porti via se hai l'accordo col giocatore...l'unica cosa però è che vergara deve 
essere tesserato da un'altra squadra se no tevez ce lo scordiamo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Sportmediaset* il *Milan* starebbe valutando il da farsi su *Honda e Tevez* (solo dei 2 può essere tesserato per la questione degli extra). *Nonostante l'Apache rimanga la primissima scelta di Adriano Galliani*, il massimo dirigente rossonero vedrebbe nell'ipponico un'alternativa di gran classe e *avrebbe ricevuto ottime referenze da Zaccheroni*, ct del Giappone.


----------



## Sindaco (23 Giugno 2013)

Honda è un altro che ciclicamente riemerge dalle nebbie del mercato.
E' quello di cui abbiamo bisogno o semplicemente vien via gratis, quindi perché non provare?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> Honda è un altro che ciclicamente riemerge dalle nebbie del mercato.
> E' quello di cui abbiamo bisogno o semplicemente vien via gratis, quindi perché non provare?



Penso che prima di sferrare l'assalto al nipponico, il Pelato voglia far di tutto per strappare Carlitos alla Juve.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2013)

Preferisco Tevez, poi tanto Vergara ancora non l'abbiamo tesserato, possiamo sempre trovare qualcuno che lo terrari al posto nostro, come aveva fatto l'inter qualche anno fa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Giugno 2013)

Per me abbiam bisogno più di Honda che di Tevez


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2013)

honda è un buon giocatore. tevez un campione.
fate vobis.


----------



## Jino (23 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> honda è un buon giocatore. tevez un campione.
> fate vobis.



Eggià, mi sembra cosi palese!


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2013)

E' extra, quindi o lui o Tevez visto che hanno già preso Vergara.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2013)

*Honda*, intervistato da The Japan Times, *parla del suo futuro*:"So di avere la chance di poter andare a giocare in un grande club. Ma non so ancora dove. C'è tempo fino ad Agosto, devo vedere e aspettare. Se vado in una big diventerò un giocatore infinitamente migliore. Assorbo tutto quello che c'è intorno a me. E giocando vicino a giocatori forti divento migliore. Ed è in questo modo che sono arrivato a questo punto della mia carriera".


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Honda*, intervistato da The Japan Times, *parla del suo futuro*:"So di avere la chance di poter andare a giocare in un grande club. Ma non so ancora dove. C'è tempo fino ad Agosto, devo vedere e aspettare. Se vado in una big diventerò un giocatore infinitamente migliore. Assorbo tutto quello che c'è intorno a me. E giocando vicino a giocatori forti divento migliore. Ed è in questo modo che sono arrivato a questo punto della mia carriera".



Leggendo questa dichiarazione, non penso si riferisca al Milan


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E' extra, quindi o lui o Tevez visto che hanno già preso Vergara.



Vergara non è ancora ufficiale.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;215565 ha scritto:


> Preferisco Tevez, poi tanto Vergara ancora non l'abbiamo tesserato, possiamo sempre trovare qualcuno che lo terrari al posto nostro, come aveva fatto l'inter qualche anno fa.



mi pare han cambiato il regolamento per evitare queste furbate


----------



## Frikez (23 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vergara non è ancora ufficiale.



Ha già fatto le visite mediche, verrà ufficializzato dopo il primo luglio.


----------



## runner (23 Giugno 2013)

ragà ma non è na moto....

quando di un giocatore se ne parla troppo non arriva mai sono solo congetture da giornalisti


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Honda*, intervistato da The Japan Times, *parla del suo futuro*:"So di avere la chance di poter andare a giocare in un grande club. Ma non so ancora dove. C'è tempo fino ad Agosto, devo vedere e aspettare. Se vado in una big diventerò un giocatore infinitamente migliore. Assorbo tutto quello che c'è intorno a me. E giocando vicino a giocatori forti divento migliore. Ed è in questo modo che sono arrivato a questo punto della mia carriera".



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Va a finire che *se va bene* prendiamo questo.


Ma contestualmente cederemo comunque qualcuno.


Pazzesco, pazzesco.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, l'Everton si è inserito per Honda. Pronta un'offerta di 5 miilioni di sterline.*


Prima Tevez ora Honda... Galliani se li sta facendo fregare tutti


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, l'Everton si è inserito per Honda. Pronta un'offerta di 5 miilioni di sterline.*
> 
> 
> Prima Tevez ora Honda... Galliani se li sta facendo fregare tutti



Impossibile,bisogna cedere prima di acquistare e gli altri sono tutti fermi


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

maro on ho parole


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Impossibile,bisogna cedere prima di acquistare e gli altri sono tutti fermi



Macche, Tevez non mi tradisce cit


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, l'Everton si è inserito per Honda. Pronta un'offerta di 5 miilioni di sterline.*
> 
> 
> Prima Tevez ora Honda... Galliani se li sta facendo fregare tutti



5 mln di sterline non sono manco 5.9 mln di euro, cioè non siamo capaci di pareggiare quest'offerta??? Ma che roba è??? Ma quando potremo aver un budget??? Quando il monte ingaggi sarà sui 10 mln??? Senza parole....


----------



## Albijol (25 Giugno 2013)

Che bello aspettare il 31 agosto per fare mercato...


----------



## hiei87 (25 Giugno 2013)

Grazie geometra...


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Che bello aspettare il 31 agosto per fare mercato...



il 2 settembre quest'anno


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, l'Everton si è inserito per Honda. Pronta un'offerta di 5 miilioni di sterline.*
> 
> 
> Prima Tevez ora Honda... Galliani se li sta facendo fregare tutti



.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Giugno 2013)

certo che pagare 6 milioni uno che va in scadenza fra 6 mesi.... mi puzza


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi, gli altri club sono pazzi. Il mercato, è risaputo, si fa gli ultimi giorni!


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2013)

L'Everton non è decisamente il top club che vorrebbe Honda


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, l'Everton si è inserito per Honda. Pronta un'offerta di 5 miilioni di sterline.*
> 
> 
> Prima Tevez ora Honda... Galliani se li sta facendo fregare tutti


Avanti così


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Lasciamoci scappare anche questo mi raccomando, tanto c'è Matri sempre pronto


----------



## ROQ (25 Giugno 2013)

potremmo lasciarlo andare alla juve e strapagare padoin


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (25 Giugno 2013)

i pezzenti sembriamo....


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport* insiste su fatto che essendo *Honda in scadenza di contratto*, il *Milan punterà soprattutto ad un grosso sconto sull'acquisto del cartellino *oppure sull'arrivo del giocatore durante la *prossima finestra invernale di mercato*, sempre che nel frattempo *Honda non si accasi altrove*.


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

pronti a dare il benvenuto a un altro cesso, avanti cosi'.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> pronti a dare il benvenuto a un altro cesso, avanti cosi'.



Beh Honda è un gran bel giocatore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Alfredo Pedullà, l'Everton si è inserito per Honda. Pronta un'offerta di 5 miilioni di sterline.*
> 
> 
> Prima Tevez ora Honda... Galliani se li sta facendo fregare tutti



non possiamo farci fregare dall'Everton su...


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

ma se dietro le punte giochera' uno tra boateng e saponara, evidentemente verra' preso solo per motivi di marketing. A loro interessano solo i soldi, se siamo competitivi o meno non e' importante. E poi se avessi avuto i soldi, tu onestamente lo avresti preso? Io manco morto, ma poi non lo cerca nessuno.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

E' un buon elemento, ha tecnica, corsa e fantasia. Costa poco, il che non guasta, non vedo perchè disprezzarlo. Poi se uno pensa ai soliti inarrivabili, allora inutile parlare, perchè discutiamo sul nulla.


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Non l'abbiamo mai trattato, classico nome che la stampa c'ha accostato, come è successo con Strootman o Fabregas.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Honda è un buon calciatore, in Italia potrebbe fare belle cose. Certo, non è Tevez per girare il coltello nella piaga...


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

Io dal Milan mi aspetto i CAMPIONI. E' dal 2006 che si campa a tirare, ne ho pieni i fichi e penso pure io. Non vedo l'ora arrivi quel giorno...


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io dal Milan mi aspetto i CAMPIONI. E' dal 2006 che si campa a tirare, ne ho pieni i fichi e penso pure io. Non vedo l'ora arrivi quel giorno...



Pure io, ma, ad oggi, Honda non è un giocatore che disgusterei.


----------



## ROQ (25 Giugno 2013)

se abbiamo solo 1 posto extracom preferisco questo a tavez in primis per questioni economiche poi di età ma anche tattiche, però devono prendere uno che vale almeno tevez davanti, non matri... e su strootman eravamo vicinissimi a gennaio, poi hanno fatto il "sacrificio" per Balotelli

- - - Aggiornato - - -

il problema di tevez è che è andato alla juve, rinforzandola subito nel reparto dove necessitava di piu... e non lo han pagato niente, anche se di ingaggio si svenano e tra pochi anni se lo ritrovano sul groppone, però questo fa la differenza, il prossimo scudetto oggi lo vincono al 95%


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

Honda non ti dà quasi nulla. E' bravo, ok, ma non farà mai la differenza.
E' un giocatore normalissimo, bravo, ma normalissimo.


----------



## iceman. (26 Giugno 2013)

Io direi al 100%.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io dal Milan mi aspetto i CAMPIONI. E' dal 2006 che si campa a tirare, ne ho pieni i fichi e penso pure io. Non vedo l'ora arrivi quel giorno...



....anch io voglio quel giorno.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

La *Gazzetta dello Spor*t in edicola oggi afferma come il Milan ora punti a Honda o Kakà con il giapponese favorito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Tutti e due possono restare dove stanno.


----------



## sion (26 Giugno 2013)

io honda lo prendo volentieri invece..


----------



## Mou (26 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> se abbiamo solo 1 posto extracom preferisco questo a tavez in primis per questioni economiche poi di età ma anche tattiche, però devono prendere uno che vale almeno tevez davanti, non matri... e su strootman eravamo vicinissimi a gennaio, poi hanno fatto il "sacrificio" per Balotelli
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> il problema di tevez è che è andato alla juve, rinforzandola subito nel reparto dove necessitava di piu... e non lo han pagato niente, anche se di ingaggio si svenano e tra pochi anni se lo ritrovano sul groppone, però questo fa la differenza, il prossimo scudetto oggi lo vincono al 95%




5 milioni non mi sembrano uno stipendio insostenibile.


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Honda non ti dà quasi nulla. E' bravo, ok, ma non farà mai la differenza.
> E' un giocatore normalissimo, bravo, ma normalissimo.



Non possiamo aspettarci più che giocatori normalissimi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Secondo me alla fine arriverà Kakà a gennaio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset *Galliani *avrebbe incontrato l'agente di *Honda*. Il Giapponese ha chiesto un contratto da *3 milioni.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;217874 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset *Galliani *avrebbe incontrato l'agente di *Honda*. Il Giapponese ha chiesto un contratto da *3 milioni.*



SportMediaset davvero non lo seguo più; ultimamente sta sparando della vaccate clamorose.


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;217874 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset *Galliani *avrebbe incontrato l'agente di *Honda*. Il Giapponese ha chiesto un contratto da *3 milioni.*



Magari


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

*L'Everton offre 7 milioni di euro per avere Honda subito.*


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *L'Everton offre 7 milioni di euro per avere Honda subito.*



Salutiamo anche Keisuke.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Salutiamo anche Keisuke.



"Honda non tradisce."


----------



## ROQ (26 Giugno 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> 5 milioni non mi sembrano uno stipendio insostenibile.



per noi lo è, specialmente per un 29enne che vuole un triennale e probabilmente tra 3 anni torna in argentina. Poi sia ben chiaro che la juve con Tevez vince 3 scudi al momento

- - - Aggiornato - - -

siam diventati una barzelletta peggio di inter e juve degli ultimi anni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Giugno 2013)

Keisuke Honda 2012-2013: assist e goals






...tatticamente uno così servirebbe come l'aria... molto più di Tevez.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Giugno 2013)

Non andrà mai all'Everton


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2013)

Prendiamolo, ormai secondo me ci conviene puntare su di lui, chissà che trovando una coesistenza con Boateng/Saponara ci troviamo ad avere una bella squadra.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (26 Giugno 2013)

Ha un sinistro micidiale....non mi dispiacerebbe per niente come alternativa a Tevez...gufando come pochi che quest ultimo si riveli un disastro a livello umano per la Juve..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque anche secondo me con Kakà non è ancora finita...


----------



## sion (26 Giugno 2013)

secondo me con kaka' e' strafinita dai...a certi livelli non possono arrivare..

honda ripeto,lo prenderei domattina se potessi,e' un gran bel giocatore,sottovalutato


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2013)

Sono favorevolissimo a Honda, Tevez però ci serviva anche solo per non farlo andare alla Juve


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2013)

honda è un buon giocatore,ma doveva arrivare assieme a tevez. non può di certo essere lui il "colpo"...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> honda è un buon giocatore,ma doveva arrivare assieme a tevez. non può di certo essere lui il "colpo"...



Abbiamo preso Vergara quindi un poso da Extra è già occupato, quindi Honda e Tevez insieme anche se fosse non sarebbe stato possibile.


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso Vergara quindi un poso da Extra è già occupato, quindi Honda e Tevez insieme anche se fosse non sarebbe stato possibile.


a quanto pare vergara ancora lo tesserano,e si poteva (si può) quindi farlo tesserare da un'altra società


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Cacciassero due euro, che sto qui ci serve. Non sarà un fuoriclasse, ma è molto meglio di quei 4 zappatori che abbiamo in mezzo al campo.

Meglio essere realisti: gli Alcantara, gli Eriksen e compagnia bella da noi non verranno mai. Quindi prendiamo questo qui, che almeno ha i piedi buoni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Luca Marchetti a sky sport *conferma *che il *Milan *sta seguendo *Honda*.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani avrebbe già discusso con il fratello-procuratore di Honda, che richiede un contratto di 3 mln netti annui. Dato che il suo contratto è in scadenza, il costo del cartellino dovrebbe essere pari a circa 2 mln.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

2 milioni? mah ci credo poco, L'Everton ne ha offerti 7.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;218496 ha scritto:


> 2 milioni? mah ci credo poco, L'Everton ne ha offerti 7.



In realtà ne ha offerti 5.9 (5 mln di sterline).


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Giugno 2013)

3 milioni d'ingaggio. stica!!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani avrebbe già discusso con il fratello-procuratore di Honda, che richiede un contratto di 3 mln netti annui. Dato che il suo contratto è in scadenza, il costo del cartellino dovrebbe essere pari a circa 2 mln.*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Oreste Cinquini che è nello staff tecnico della Russia e braccio destro di Capello :" Honda è già un giocatore del Milan, ormai. Su questo non c'è dubbio."*



Le poche speranze che abbiamo sono su questa dichiarazione che probabilmente ha un po' di valore, il resto sono solo chiacchiere giornalistiche


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le poche speranze che abbiamo sono su questa dichiarazione che probabilmente ha un po' di valore, il resto sono solo chiacchiere giornalistiche



Però st'Oreste Cinquini non so a che titolo parli...


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Giugno 2013)

io dico che un attacco elsha-balo-honda è pauroso però bisogna vedere l'inserimento di honda in un vero campionato


----------



## Stex (26 Giugno 2013)

ormai mi accontenterei di honda


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

Son convinto che non arrivi. Il nostro acquisto sarà Kakà a gennaio.


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Son convinto che non arrivi. Il nostro acquisto sarà Kakà a gennaio.



e perchè a gennaio?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> e perchè a gennaio?



Sensazione


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

simply il genio ha il coraggio di andare a prendere diamanti alla stessa cifra che la juve ha speso per tevez...


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

*I contatti tra Honda e il Milan sono partiti. Piace molto alla società e ci sono approcci. Ma è tutto bloccato perchè non ci sono cessioni. Soprattutto quella di Robinho: i club brasiliani non vogliono spendere tanto per non essere criticati.*

Sky


----------



## Brain84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I contatti tra Honda e il Milan sono partiti. Piace molto alla società e ci sono approcci. Ma è tutto bloccato perchè non ci sono cessioni. Soprattutto quella di Robinho: i club brasiliani non vogliono spendere tanto per non essere criticati.*
> 
> Sky



E vendetelo per 7-8 mln e fatela finita. Honda per 2-3 mln lo si prende..mamma mia che pezzenti, manco pochi milioni sborsano


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2013)

Non ci sono nemmeno 2 milioni di euro (2 M-I-L-I-O-N-I) per prendere Honda. Rendiamoci conto in che inferno siamo...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci sono nemmeno 2 milioni di euro (2 M-I-L-I-O-N-I) per prendere Honda. Rendiamoci conto in che inferno siamo...



Manco 2 mln....


Facciamo una colletta a questo punto, oramai il nano c'ha abbandonato al nostro destino.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

l'altro giorno sentivo su sky che robinho per meno di una certa cifra NON può partire, perchè causerebbe una perdita. 

ma possibile sta cosa ? vuol dire che non è stato ancora ammortizzato ?  mi sembra strano. 

rendiamoci conto che abbiamo poco più di 15 giorni per liberarci da lui.....non ce la faremo mai. 

almeno honda portiamolo a casa, almeno lui cavolo....non chiediamo chissà cosa.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci sono nemmeno 2 milioni di euro (2 M-I-L-I-O-N-I) per prendere Honda. Rendiamoci conto in che inferno siamo...



a mali estremi, estremi rimedi. 

l'anno che abbiam comprato ronaldinho, mi ricordo che azzerammo il settore giovanile vendendo tutto il vendibile. 
il nano non sgancia una lira ? fai soldi dove puoi. 

l'inter se non crede nei giocatori (vedere gli ultimi casi donati e caldirola) li vende, noi li mandiamo in prestito fino ai 25-26 anni sperando che esplodano.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Giugno 2013)

Rosicherei a bestia


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Rosicherei a bestia



con kovacic in rosa ?


----------



## Stex (27 Giugno 2013)

Ma il boa? Nessuno lo vuole più?


----------



## xander12 (27 Giugno 2013)

Non riesco a capire come zio Fester non dia via Robinho per 7 mln.. Un attaccante di 30 anni che non segna e con un anno di contratto, a mio parere 7 mln sono anche troppi.. Comunque con quella cifra porti a casa Honda per 2mln e Poli per 4, l'ingaggio di Robinho viene diviso tra i due e ti avanza pure un milioncino per andare a . il fine settimana..

zio Fester sta invecchiando ragazzi


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Rosicherei a bestia



E' ironica la cosa??


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo il CdS il Milan avrebbe pronto un contratto quadriennale da 2.5 mln netti annui, che con i bonus toccherebbe quota 3 mln. L'offerta al CSKA si aggirerebbe sui 2 mln*, dato che il contratto del nipponico scadrebbe il prossimo Dicembre. Da battere la concorrenza dell*'Everton, che vorrebbe presentare un'offerta di 7 mln* per il cartellino di Keisuke.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il CdS il Milan avrebbe pronto un contratto quadriennale da 2.5 mln netti annui, che con i bonus toccherebbe quota 3 mln. L'offerta al CSKA si aggirerebbe sui 2 mln*, dato che il contratto del nipponico scadrebbe il prossimo Dicembre. Da battere la concorrenza dell*'Everton, che vorrebbe presentare un'offerta di 7 mln* per il cartellino di Keisuke.



Ci presentiamo con 2 milioni; non vedo perchè dovrebbero accettare la nostra offerta quando ne possono prendere 7 dall'Everton.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



xander12 ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capire come zio Fester non dia via Robinho per 7 mln.. Un attaccante di 30 anni che non segna e con un anno di contratto, a mio parere 7 mln sono anche troppi.. Comunque con quella cifra porti a casa Honda per 2mln e Poli per 4, l'ingaggio di Robinho viene diviso tra i due e ti avanza pure un milioncino per andare a pu***ne il fine settimana..
> 
> zio Fester sta invecchiando ragazzi



Sono motivi di bilancio; se lo cedi al di sotto di una certa cifra ti crea una perdita.


----------



## sion (27 Giugno 2013)

speriamo di prenderlo..


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo che con la cessione di Anderson ora si sveglino a comprarlo -.-


----------



## runner (27 Giugno 2013)

ormai noi andiamo a grandi spanne....

Binho restta fino a GEnnaio e Honda arriverà appunto a Gennaio.....nel frattempo lasciamo tutto com' è


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Tra l'altro questo mi piace... ma vorrei evitare un Krasic 2.0
Lo prenderei solo a certe cifre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

Dg* Cska Mosca*:" Con il *Milan *abbiamo parlato ma non di *Honda*,per il giocatore *non ci sono trattative in corso*".


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;219573 ha scritto:


> Dg* Cska Mosca*:" Con il *Milan *abbiamo parlato ma non di *Honda*,per il giocatore *non ci sono trattative in corso*".



eh certo,prima dobbiamo cedere qualcuno. che discorso da bambini delle elementari..


----------



## Elshafenomeno (27 Giugno 2013)

ma qualcuno mi spiega tutti i discorsi sul terzo posto DA RAGGIUNGERE ASSOLUTAMENTE QUESTIONE DI VITA O DI MORTE che fine hanno fatto? Questo continua a menare il torrone con la solita manfrina "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno"...dunque il tesoretto champions a che ***** è servito? Tanto valeva lasciarla alla Fiorentina la champions


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Dg* Cska Mosca*:" Con il *Milan *abbiamo parlato ma non di *Honda*,per il giocatore *non ci sono trattative in corso*".



se non han parlato di honda, di cosa han parlato ? di bocchetti ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> menare il torrone


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Giugno 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ma qualcuno mi spiega tutti i discorsi sul terzo posto DA RAGGIUNGERE ASSOLUTAMENTE QUESTIONE DI VITA O DI MORTE che fine hanno fatto? Questo continua a menare il torrone con la solita manfrina "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno"...dunque il tesoretto champions a che ***** è servito? Tanto valeva lasciarla alla Fiorentina la champions


Se non centravi la Champions oltre a Elsha cedevano anche Balo!!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Giugno 2013)

Ottimo giocatore,ma credo sia piu' probabile che arrivi a costo zero a gennaio


----------



## iceman. (27 Giugno 2013)

Giusto noi potevamo cercarlo, che barboni di menta che siamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se non han parlato di honda, di cosa han parlato ? di bocchetti ?



Ne dubito,visto che gioca nello Spartak


----------



## Frikez (28 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se non han parlato di honda, di cosa han parlato ? di bocchetti ?



Vogliono Antonini


----------



## MilanWorld (28 Giugno 2013)

La gazzetta in edicola oggi riporta che il Milan vuole accelerare per Honda. Per ora siamo fermi alle fasi esplorative sempre per lo stesso motivo: bisogna prima cedere qualcuno. Robinho e soprattutto El Shaarawi sono sul piede di partenza. Poi partirà l'assalto al giapponese.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> La gazzetta in edicola oggi riporta che il Milan vuole accelerare per Honda. Per ora siamo fermi alle fasi esplorative sempre per lo stesso motivo: bisogna prima cedere qualcuno. Robinho e soprattutto El Shaarawi sono sul piede di partenza. Poi partirà l'assalto al giapponese.



Ma per prendere Honda bisogna cederne 2??? Certo che ogni estate è una tragedia.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Ma per 2 milioni perchè non chiudono subito?


----------



## sion (28 Giugno 2013)

a be, se non esce qualcuno non entra nessuno..

vergognosi,ci scappera' anche questo..i calciatori non ci attendono in eterno,vedi tevez


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

ma in genere non si acquistava qualcuno anche per mettere pressione ai concorrenti in quel ruolo? "mi conviene restare e giocarmi le mie chance, o andarmene a tutti i costi?", in genere i giocatori facevano questi discorsi quando arrivava un nuoo acquisto.
Se prendi Honda implicitamente dici a Robinho:"Guarda bello, non hai proprio chance di giocare...sei l'ultimo nelle gerarchie". 
Robinho decide di andarsene e per farlo abbassa anche le pretese contrattuali (che sono il vero problema per la sua cessione).


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Vendiamo El per prendere Honda


----------



## Jino (28 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma per 2 milioni perchè non chiudono subito?



Il discorso che fa Galliani è semplice, abbiamo un tetto ingaggi che ora è al limite, perchè si possa tesserare un giocatore se ne deve andare un altro. Ci liberiamo di un ingaggio, ne può entrare un altro.

A quanto pare non è che non abbiamo i soldi per fare qualche acquisto (certo mica tanti!!!) ma non vogliamo andare oltre una certa cifra a livello di ingaggi.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2013)

la cosa preoccupante è che ieri Galliani ha parlato di Honda come una SECONDA PUNTA. 

questo vuol dire che il trequartista sarà ancora Boateng ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma per 2 milioni perchè non chiudono subito?


Perché ne abbiamo 0, capiamolo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la cosa preoccupante è che ieri Galliani ha parlato di Honda come una SECONDA PUNTA.
> 
> questo vuol dire che il trequartista sarà ancora Boateng ?



Fortunatamente Galliani non è l'allenatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Dato che giocheremo col trequartista Honda sarebbe tantissima roba ma non verrà nessuno, al massimo Cozza, siamo a posto così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dato che giocheremo col trequartista Honda sarebbe tantissima roba ma non verrà nessuno, al massimo Cozza, siamo a posto così.



Non toccarmi Ciccio Cozza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non toccarmi Ciccio Cozza


Ma vafan...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma vafan...


----------



## Djici (28 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente Galliani non è l'allenatore



come non dovrebbe esserlo neanche b.
e invece cambiamo modulo solo perche b. lo ha deciso.
non importa se non abbiamo i giocatori per il 4312.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Secondo la stampa Russa il *Milan *deve sbrigarsi a chiudere per *Honda*,Il *Tottenham *o L'*everton *hanno *offerto 8 milioni *per il giapponese del *Cska Mosca*.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;220243 ha scritto:


> Secondo la stampa Russa il *Milan *deve sbrigarsi a chiudere per *Honda*,Il *Tottenham *o L'*everton *hanno *offerto 8 milioni *per il giapponese del *Cska Mosca*.



Se ciao core....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2013)

Dai che ce la facciamo a farci soffiare anche Honda... e perché? Perché non vogliamo spendere neanche un euro, ma come si può fare un mercato in queste condizioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai che ce la facciamo a farci soffiare anche Honda... e perché? Perché non vogliamo spendere neanche un euro, ma come si può fare un mercato in queste condizioni.



Eeeeeh ma è colpa di Galliani


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Beh con tutto il rispetto ma io 8 milioni per uno che puoi prenderlo a 0 a gennaio non li spenderei mai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;220260 ha scritto:


> Beh con tutto il rispetto ma io 8 milioni per uno che puoi prenderlo a 0 a gennaio non li spenderei mai.



Se hai l'accordo col giocatore basterebbe offrire pure 3-4 milioni e sarebbe fatta, il problema è che siamo dei pezzenti.


----------



## iceman. (28 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo si sbrighino allora a prenderselo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo si sbrighino allora a prenderselo...


Ma se non abbiamo 1 euro.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se hai l'accordo col giocatore basterebbe offrire pure 3-4 milioni e sarebbe fatta, il problema è che siamo dei *pezzenti*.



.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eeeeeh ma è colpa di Galliani



beh, è lui che non riesce a vendere Robinho, Boateng, Emanuelson, Amelia, Taiwo, Antonini, Abate ecc...ecc...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

"Keisuke non tradisce"


----------



## MilanWorld (28 Giugno 2013)

*L'Everton ha offerto 5 milioni di euro al Cska per Honda*


----------



## Doctore (28 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> *L'Everton ha offerto 5 milioni di euro al Cska per Honda*


ostia che offertona!!Chiediamo al Genoa se c e lo compra


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Giugno 2013)

Un giornalista *giapponese*: Si ha la sensazione che ci siamo quasi per *Honda al Milan*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Dobbiamo sbrigarci pero eh


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Comunque se l'operazione si fa sarà per una questione di marketing; probabile che Galliani non sappia manco che ruolo ha Honda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh, è lui che non riesce a vendere Robinho, Boateng, Emanuelson, Amelia, Taiwo, Antonini, Abate ecc...ecc...



Alcuni dei giocatori che hai citato hanno poco mercato, Robinho vuole solo il Santos che si comporta peggio di noi in quanto a barboneria, Abate non è stato ceduto volutamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque se l'operazione si fa sarà per una questione di marketing; probabile che Galliani non sappia manco che ruolo ha Honda.



Probabile, però fa nulla, il nippoman è un ottimo calciatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Giugno 2013)

Luca Marchetti a Sky sport:"*Il Milan segue da tempo Honda* ma occhio al *Tottenham*, *Everton *e anche al *Monaco*".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;220480 ha scritto:


> Luca Marchetti a Sky sport:"*Il Milan segue da tempo Honda* ma occhio al *Tottenham*, *Everton *e anche il *Monaco*".



Mi anticipi sempre sulle notizie  infatti quando voglio postare una news e in home leggo che l'ultimo messaggio del topic è tuo dico :" Ecco anche stavolta mi ha fregato"


----------



## Dexter (28 Giugno 2013)

siamo interessati perchè costa 0. galliani conosce tutti i giocatori in scadenza della terra,anche quelli della lega pro neozelandese. fortuna vuole che questo qui pare un buon giocatore,al contrario dei civelli e taiwo vari.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> siamo interessati perchè costa 0. galliani conosce tutti i giocatori in scadenza della terra,anche quelli della lega pro neozelandese. fortuna vuole che questo qui pare un buon giocatore,al contrario dei civelli e taiwo vari.



Intanto lo scorso anno non si filato di striscio Adler,che quest'anno è stato tra i migliori,se non il migliore,portiere della Bundes


----------



## Albijol (28 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Intanto lo scorso anno non si filato di striscio Adler,che quest'anno è stato tra i migliori,se non il migliore,portiere della Bundes



Se al Gallo gli parlavi di Adler ti rispondeva che da Giannino non servono la birra con la gassosa 

Radler - Wikipedia


----------



## Dexter (28 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Intanto lo scorso anno non si filato di striscio Adler,che quest'anno è stato tra i migliori,se non il migliore,portiere della Bundes


"abbiamo abbiati e amelia,ma soprattutto gabriel,il portiere del futuro. non ho rimpianti"


----------



## MilanWorld (29 Giugno 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta il Milan proverà a prendere Honda solo dopo aver ceduto Boateng


----------



## Hammer (29 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta il Milan proverà a prendere Honda solo dopo aver ceduto Boateng



Uno esce, uno entra


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta il Milan proverà a prendere Honda solo dopo aver ceduto Boateng



Quindi mai.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta il Milan proverà a prendere Honda solo dopo aver ceduto Boateng


quindi indovinate dove finiranno i soldi di boateng  ? "ehhh ma siamo in pareggio" cit.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta il Milan proverà a prendere Honda solo dopo aver ceduto Boateng



Se vabbè e quando lo cedi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2013)

Mi sono rotta di aspettare sempre prima le cessioni


----------



## robs91 (29 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta il Milan proverà a prendere Honda solo dopo aver ceduto Boateng



Siamo ridicoli.


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2013)

Onestamente mi tengo boateng. Ma che squadra di M stiamo facendo? Immagino gia' la fine che faranno i soldi di boateng.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2013)

Oggi come oggi Honda vale 10 Boateng.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Uno esce, uno entra



Una gang bang insomma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta il Milan proverà a prendere Honda solo dopo aver ceduto Boateng


Ovviamente, con Robinho avresti preso Tevez e dato che non l'abbiamo voluto vendere ce lo accolliamo ancora per un anno, Honda arriva se parte Boateng, così come Poli arriverà se Flamini non rinnoverà e probabilmente Astori se partirà Salamon. Il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Onestamente mi tengo boateng.* Ma che squadra di M stiamo facendo? Immagino gia' la fine che faranno i soldi di boateng.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Secondo la *Gazza*, gli ottimi rapporti *Milan-CSKA dovrebbero favorire l'approdo di Keisuke al Milan,* desideroso di approdare a Milanello. Un accordo dovrebbe essere trovato senza troppe difficoltà,* anche se in primis la società russa non cederà il nipponico prima della finale di supercoppa con lo Zenit del 13 Luglio. In secundis il Milan prima di acquistare deve cedere*. *L'indiziato principale *a far spazio ad Honda *è KP Boateng.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo la *Gazza*, gli ottimi rapporti *Milan-CSKA dovrebbero favorire l'approdo di Keisuke al Milan,* desideroso di approdare a Milanello. Un accordo dovrebbe essere trovato senza troppe difficoltà,* anche se in primis la società russa non cederà il nipponico prima della finale di supercoppa con lo Zenit del 13 Luglio. In secundis il Milan prima di acquistare deve cedere*. *L'indiziato principale *a far spazio ad Honda *è KP Boateng.*



Ma ha la stessa voglia di approdare a Milanello di Tevez?  E i buoni rapporti sono gli stessi che c'erano con Kia?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Probabilmente.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2013)

vedrete che se arriverà galliani ci terrà a precisare che con tevez sarebbe andato altrove,come se sono giocatori dello stesso valore e come se il posto da extra di vergara non fosse colpa sua.


----------

